# What is your favorite Scotch?



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

What is your favorite?


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Lagavulin 16 is my absolute favorite! I also really like Macallan 12. Gonna have to try the Macallan 18 one day.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I am not a huge scotch fan but I like MacAllan ( any year ) and JW Blue.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't really care for Scotch. I've tried it repeatedly to no avail.


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Macallan 12, Just Nummy


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG, talk about one of the hardest questions on EARTH!!!! Why don't you ask me what my favorite cigar is???? Why don't you ask Blonde, Brunette or RedHead? (ok, I can answer that last one, but, you get the idea)

Macallan anything.......these guys are just stone cold pros
Lagavulin or Laphroaig depending on how much peat I want, when I just want to drink a swamp, I get the Compass Box Peat Monster
Aberlour Abundah
Talisker
Glen Morangie Port Wood Finish
Spring Bank 15
Oban
Dalmore is a good moderately priced dram

sigh, so many Scotches so little time.

I couldn't drink JW anything for love or money.....blends just don't do it for me.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

I prefer Speysides. Some of my favs are:

Cragganmore & Glenmorangie


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

ahhh, usquebaugh (pronounced ish ka bayah) or water of life. I love almost all scotches.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

SingleMaltScott said:


> I couldn't drink JW anything for love or money.....blends just don't do it for me.


you should try the blue label. good stuff


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm with Sarge, just don't enjoy scotch. The last one I had was Talisker, and it was like drinking charcoal-infused water...guess I don't quite get it.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Chango said:


> I'm with Sarge, just don't enjoy scotch. The last one I had was Talisker, and it was like drinking charcoal-infused water...guess I don't quite get it.


I didnt like it either until I had some Macallan 12. before that it all tasted like turpentine. now I will try a wee dram first of almost any single malt


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I wish I knew what kind it was and maybe someone can help me out. It is a new scoth that just came out. I think it is two guys names and there is sort of a cartoony picture on the front. It was similar to Mccallen....damnit...I cant remember. 

Anyway....it was gooood !


----------



## Lords Tobacco Co. (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't mind a little Dalwhinne once and a while 18yr MacCallams not bad either. Other favorites are Oban, even Glenlivet 15yr is not bad....


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

My current favorite is Aberlour Abundah, but I still consider myself a newbie when it comes to Scotch.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> I wish I knew what kind it was and maybe someone can help me out. It is a new scoth that just came out. I think it is two guys names and there is sort of a cartoony picture on the front. It was similar to Mccallen....damnit...I cant remember.
> 
> Anyway....it was gooood !


Ahh, I found it. It is called Jon Mark and Robbo










If you can find it, let me know. I have had a hard time finding it lately.


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> I don't really care for Scotch. I've tried it repeatedly to no avail.


Same here I just can't do it, captain, I don't have the power!


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

DALMORE 1973 Gonzalez Byass has been my most memorable single malt. I have one bottle left for a special occasion tbd.

On a more consistant basis I'd say I like Islay single malts. Laphroaig, Lagavulin, Ardbeg, Bowmore...but then again I like Speysides and Highlands, and Lowlands...:redface: Cragganmore, The Balvenie, and I wouldnt exactly spit out Mac 30. Glenmorangie is a simple single that is almost always good. 

I think I like single malts because I can pick a flavor characteristic and run with it. If I want lighter with almost fruity nuances I may have an Auchentoshan. Want peat? Bring on the smoke. Back to Islay!

If I want to blend my flavors and get a smoother mix...break out the Bourbon.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Gotta agree with SingleMaltScott - there is no way to choose a favorite! 

Right now, I'm heavily into Dalwhinnie 15 yr and Aberlour 12. There are weeks I think Glenmorangie is the bomb. Balvanie Double Wood with a Padron '26 is heaven! For a special occasion I really like Macallan 25 (but who wouldn't?). Cao Islay is my choice when I'm feeling peaty. 

I'm getting thirsty, gotta quit now.........


----------



## BigJ8k (Apr 18, 2007)

Just getting into scotch...so far I like Dalmore cigar malt.


----------



## Barnz-cl (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like I am going to have to give scotch another try. It has been 5+ yrs since I have had scotch and did not give it much of a chance. I was more into Jack and coke at the time.


----------



## Irish Hawk (Apr 20, 2007)

for me it is a good cigar and The Balvenie Port or the double wood


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

So many Scotch brands, soooo little time!  I am currently loving the Balvenie Doublewood 12 yr old scotch and sipping away at the Glenlivet 18 yr old. Good stuff!!!! 

CD


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I will be honest, I have never tried Scotch on the rocks or "neat". I drink alot of Tequila OTR or Rum and coke!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

John51277 said:


> I will be honest, I have never tried Scotch on the rocks or "neat". I drink alot of Tequila OTR or Rum and coke!!!


I recommend trying it when you want something new or different from the norm. A proper glass with a cube or some water will heighten the experience IMHO. Find a good friend or bartender that will treat you right and recommend a nice bottle to try. You will know right away if you like it or don't...

CD


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

So far my favorite has been The Glenlivit 15yo French Oak Cask. That stuff is just smooth.

I also like The Dalmore, Glenfiddich 15yo, The Glenlivit 18yo, Speyburn 10yo, and I have a bottle of Glenmorangie 12yo Port Wood. 

I tried Ardberg before and it tasted awful. I guess I'm just not there yet. I mostly stick to Highlands and Speyside.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

countnikon said:


> So far my favorite has been The Glenlivit 15yo French Oak Cask. That stuff is just smooth.
> 
> I also like The Dalmore, Glenfiddich 15yo, The Glenlivit 18yo, Speyburn 10yo, and I have a bottle of Glenmorangie 12yo Port Wood.
> 
> I tried Ardberg before and it tasted awful. I guess I'm just not there yet. I mostly stick to Highlands and Speyside.


Nice collection you have there! Need to try some of that Speyside!!! Thanks for sharing!

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Stogie said:


> What is your favorite?


Stog's, BTW, what is your Fave? Huh, huh, hmmmmmmm? Just bustin' ya... 

CD


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

Dalmore 12 year.


edit - price to quality ratio is high on this one. 

I've tried a lot of different ones. I usually like the scotch, just not for the price it demands.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I havent seen it posted...but Chevas isnt bad. I havent had it in awhile, nut its a nice smooth drink.


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

boones farm...or colt 45....








oh.....scotch....oooops...



macallan 12 or 18.....many other single malts except "islay's"....

for blends...JW red or black...

on the other hand,except for an occassional glass of wine,i don't drink anymore..;.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

boones farm...i have college stories about that...


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> boones farm...i have college stories about that...


many of us do,i'm afraid...


----------



## AVB (May 7, 2007)

This might interest some


----------



## cigarlvr-cl (Apr 13, 2006)

Got to be The Glenlivet (15 year old) Single Malt


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Tonight I am sipping Chivas Regal 12, but I guess my favorite Scotch thus far (and I am a newbie for sure) is the Macallan 12. Glenlivet 18 is right up there too. I tell you, the bourbons lately have been my go to whiskey. (You know which one I mean.)


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Mmm scotch... I'm sipping on some JW black rigth now. Haven't tried many because they're so damn expensive, although worth it, but I really like glenlivit 15 yo and any johnnie walker (haven't tried the gold yet though).


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I like the Glenlivit 18 better than the 12 or the Macallan 12. All I've tried.
I especially liked the slightly sweet finish to the 18 year old. It reminded me of an especially good Cabernet Savignon I like.


----------



## thebone (May 16, 2007)

I prefer Glennfiddich 12 yr as my everyday scotch. Blue is great but I'm very "frugile" so I keep it for specail occasions. Black label makes for a great Rob Roy.


----------



## AVB (May 7, 2007)

I have trouble choosing sometimes.


----------



## thebone (May 16, 2007)

*drooling* I wish i had that problem behind my office chair.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Can't even give an opinion here, as I don't drink the stuff at all.


----------



## Irish Hawk (Apr 20, 2007)

AVB said:


> I have trouble choosing sometimes.


So where is your house I will bring cigars:biggrin:


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

AVB said:


> I have trouble choosing sometimes.


Wow... nice collection!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

cigarlvr said:


> Got to be The Glenlivet (15 year old) Single Malt


I picked up a bottle of this (Glenlivet 15 French Oak Reserve). Thanks for the recommendation. I will be sampling it this weekend for sure.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

JohnRider said:


> I picked up a bottle of this (Glenlivet 15 French Oak Reserve). Thanks for the recommendation. I will be sampling it this weekend for sure.


Good stuff John. Please take one for the team and sample some for the rest of us!! Let us know what we're missin'! 

CD


----------



## MikeD (May 20, 2007)

For everyday drinking is a toss up between The Balvenine 12 yr Doublewood or Macallan 12


----------



## AVB (May 7, 2007)

That's the humidor on the far right of the pic.



Irish Hawk said:


> So where is your house I will bring cigars:biggrin:


----------



## tedski-cl (May 3, 2007)

I prefer rum or bourbon, but do have a few bottle of scotch in the bar ...

Balvenie Double Wood
Chivas
GlenLivet 12 + 18yr
JW Green


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

I tried Glenlivet 12 year before and it just wasn't for me, I have had a JW gold before and that stuff is very good.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

ok I have been sitting on this for a while and decided I can't keep quiet anymore. My favorite is about 6' or is it 6'1" has read hair and a great........guy that is


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Man that is one fine collection. How do you choose?


----------



## AVB (May 7, 2007)

AVB said:


> I have trouble choosing sometimes.


Sometimes it take me an hour just to decide. Anticipation makes it that much better.



Stogie said:


> Man that is one fine collection. How do you choose?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

AVB said:


> Sometimes it take me an hour just to decide. Anticipation makes it that much better.


I would guess by looking at the picture that the next hardest thing to do is picking which glass.:biggrin:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

By the way what are the specs on that chair?


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> I picked up a bottle of this (Glenlivet 15 French Oak Reserve). Thanks for the recommendation. I will be sampling it this weekend for sure.


That's my favorite scotch. I can't get enough of it. I like it better than the 18.


----------



## AVB (May 7, 2007)

That's a 1963 Eames tilting version with the original leather.



Stogie said:


> By the way what are the specs on that chair?


----------



## MinuteWithTravis (Mar 27, 2007)

On my anniversary this year (2nd one since Kelly died), I drank a bottle of cask strength Macallan. Well ok, there were about 3 shots left in the bottle before I passed out watching Robot Chicken.

I'm not that big of a scotch whisky fan, so I go for more of the Highland malts with less peat. I was on a big Johnny Walker Red kick for a while, mainly because the liquor store had the handles on sale for a while and it was less than a handle of Jameson's. Go figure.

Later,
T


----------



## dberge-cl (Mar 28, 2007)

I have to say that my favorite is Lagavulin. Smoky, peaty, sweet, delicious... I fell in love with the big L the first night I ever tried scotch. Life has never been the same.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

SingleMaltScott said:


> OMG, talk about one of the hardest questions on EARTH!!!! Why don't you ask me what my favorite cigar is???? Why don't you ask Blonde, Brunette or RedHead? (ok, I can answer that last one, but, you get the idea)
> 
> Macallan anything.......these guys are just stone cold pros
> Lagavulin or Laphroaig depending on how much peat I want, when I just want to drink a swamp, I get the Compass Box Peat Monster
> ...


All the above.. Isle of Jura, Highland Park, Glenlivet, and Dalwhinnie too


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

AVB said:


> I have trouble choosing sometimes.


DAMN DUDE!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite is The Glenlivet French Oak Reserve 15 yr. I like Glennfiddich 12 yr and The Macallan Fine Oak 15 yr also.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

jonnie black, dalmore cigar malt and chevas


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

My favourite kind of Scotch is the kind that stays in the botttle......lol. 

I just can't develop a taste for it. More power to those of you who enjoy it....you're a better man than me.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

My buddy just gave me a bottle of Macalllan 12.. I saw AVB's collection and almost $hit my pants.. Boy, you would have to chase me outta your house if I made it that far.. That is one helluva collection.. I run down my bottles to fast to keep it like that..

You can buy the Jon, Mark, and Robbo at Bevmo.. That the last place I saw it, but don't remember the price.. Its sounds like a cool dram..

I am starting on my JD single barrel; have a little left of my Hennessey Gran Cru, and my baby, the Lagavullin 16 (is almost gone)..


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Lagavulin
Bowmore - love the Legend and 17yo... Would love to try the 25yo...
Dalmore - 12yo, 21yo, and the Cigar Malt...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

The Glenlivet 12 yr or better,Craggonmore,Glen something,Laphroig


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

I enjoy The Glenlivet 12yr old...


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

McCallans 18yr
Dalwhinnie 15yr
Dalmore Cigar Malt
Glenmorangie 18yr


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> ...Highland Park...


Although I still consider myself a newbie to the scotch drinking world, I have drunk many a fine bottle and have to agree with chinomalo. Highland Park is probably my favourite scotch...I just love the smokey flavour it has. :dribble:

Right now I'm sipping on a JW Green...but it doesn't compare to the Highland Park.

Anybody have a suggestion for another scotch that has a nice smokey flavour to it? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Labman said:


> Although I still consider myself a newbie to the scotch drinking world, I have drunk many a fine bottle and have to agree with chinomalo. Highland Park is probably my favourite scotch...I just love the smokey flavour it has. :dribble:
> 
> Right now I'm sipping on a JW Green...but it doesn't compare to the Highland Park.
> 
> Anybody have a suggestion for another scotch that has a nice smokey flavour to it? Thanks in advance for the help.


Laphroig is as smokie as it gets. 10 yr is a bit harsh older bottles are better but they get exponentially more expensive!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Laphroig is as smokie as it gets. 10 yr is a bit harsh older bottles are better but they get exponentially more expensive!!!


Interesting...I might have to try and track a bottle down. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

the one that gets me drunk


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Labman said:


> Although I still consider myself a newbie to the scotch drinking world, I have drunk many a fine bottle and have to agree with chinomalo. Highland Park is probably my favourite scotch...I just love the smokey flavour it has. :dribble:
> 
> Right now I'm sipping on a JW Green...but it doesn't compare to the Highland Park.
> 
> Anybody have a suggestion for another scotch that has a nice smokey flavour to it? Thanks in advance for the help.


Bowmore 15 yr or McCallans cask strength both are smokey and robust.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Like many others who have posted, I had tried scotch but never liked it. But what I had tried was the typical blended stuff you get at most bars. Someone suggested I try a single malt and that changed everything. It is also kinda like when someone starts smoking cigars. You want to start mild and work up to the stronger stuff. My first single malt was Macallan 12. This is a very good scotch that is slightly sweet with almost no smoky flavor. I then tried the Macallan 18 and was in heaven. Similar to the 12 but much more flavor. As my taste develops I've been able to move to the smokier scotches. But it is not something for a beginner. These have already been mentioned, but some very good, moderately priced scotches include Dalwhynnie 15 and Dalmore Cigar Malt.

There is a cigar bar in Houston called Downing Street, and that is where I've had most of my experience with single malts. They have a great selection and a great atmosphere. They also have a great selection of bourbons and cognacs. The bartenders and waitresses are very knowledgeable and can guide you to whatever flavor you want to try. I'm always up for a trip to Downing Street, so hit me up some time and I'll meet you there.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Labman said:


> Although I still consider myself a newbie to the scotch drinking world, I have drunk many a fine bottle and have to agree with chinomalo. Highland Park is probably my favourite scotch...I just love the smokey flavour it has. :dribble:
> 
> Right now I'm sipping on a JW Green...but it doesn't compare to the Highland Park.
> 
> Anybody have a suggestion for another scotch that has a nice smokey flavour to it? Thanks in advance for the help.


Hey Labman,

If you want smokey, try Lagavulin 16 year.. Its like having a lump of coal in your mouth.. Stand by, its not for the weak at heart.. Once you hit it, you're stuck like a truck..

If you don't want it, send it to me, LOL!!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

J B Black, Glenfiddich and Dalmore Cigar Malt are among my favorites.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

The only problem is right now I don't have a lot of money to be spending on a wee dram. I had Glenfiddich before and loved it. Chivas is not bad either. But that is about the extent of my exposure to Scotch. Of course, if anybody wants to help broaden my horizions.... 

Michael


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I have never really liked Scotch. My Dad and Grandfathers love it. I would try a little and I just didn't like the peat. I tried some Dalmore cigar malt and it was really good. I went out and bought a bottle.


----------



## MithShrike-cl (Jul 17, 2008)

A buddy and I just go into BevMo, take a look and pic something we haven't tried. I like 'em all so far.

Glenrothes 1991 Vintage
Oban 14
Lagavulin 16

Although I'm normally a bourbon drinker so I have to be in a special mood to buy Scotch.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Glenlivit 15 -- not sure if it's my fave.. but it's up there
JW Green Label -- definately up there
Laphroaig 15 -- Something about the smokey flavor, sometimes it just so good.
Pinch -- In my top 5 due to cost
JW Black Label -- my everyday go to scotch.

Not single malt scotch, but I really like the Crown Royal Cask 16.

Supposedly have JW Gold coming for xmas.


----------

